# Dog photo game



## Cookielabrador (Sep 1, 2018)

Saw this game on fb and thought it would be fun - Also any excuse to post photos of our dogs 
Basically, I'll post a photo beginning with A, then someone else posts a photo beginning with B, then someone else with C and so on! 
I'll start - A is for Agility -









B is for...


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

B is for boxers


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2019)

I love game threads 

C is for cheeky!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

D is for Drinking


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2019)

Oooo ooo ooo, E is for ELLIOT


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

F is for fun


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

G is for great dogs


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

H is for havoc - the handiwork of the white"fing"


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I is for idiot


----------



## Cookielabrador (Sep 1, 2018)

This is a great thread - such gorgeous doggies 
J is for jump


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

K is for kip


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

L is for :-










Licking my Licky mat


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

M is for Maisie and micro puppy


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

N is for.... Newfie pack


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

O is for OFF! Not a word Purdey chooses to understand at the moment


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

P is for paddling pool


----------



## Cookielabrador (Sep 1, 2018)

Q is for - Questionable driver


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

R=Rascal


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

S is for sleepy


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

S is for my Schnauzer boys


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

I found this just in time???

T is for..... Teddy!!


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

U is for UNDER the duvet


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Gosh this is moving fast I can't keep up! Just found a photo for T and I'm too slow


----------



## Cookielabrador (Sep 1, 2018)

V is for ... Very unflattering angle :Facepalm


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Cookielabrador said:


> V is for ... Very unflattering angle :Facepalm
> View attachment 412387


I LOVE that photo


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

W is for wet


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

X is for Xmas


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Y is for yuk!


----------



## yasnay (Sep 20, 2013)

Zero style or chill


----------



## Cookielabrador (Sep 1, 2018)

A is for Amazing Surfing Dog


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

B is for Best friends.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

C is for cuddles


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

D is for dozing


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

E is for Eevee


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

F is for..... Fish and chips


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

G is for GIFTS


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

H is for Harley


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

I - is for icy cold...


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

J for jumper


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

J is for .. .Jumper










Oops, snap lol


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

K is for Kongs


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

L is for lazy days


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2019)

I've been waiting for M for McKenzie


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

N-for Nelly


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

N is for Naughty









Not my dog... My friends new rescue dog whose absolutely amazing usually but did this yesterday. She obviously thought the tree was a stick!
Apologies cross posted with @magpi


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

O is for Owl


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

P is for pondering


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Q is for quizzical


----------



## Cookielabrador (Sep 1, 2018)

R is for Rabbit dog


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

S is for. .. Snoozing Sam


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

T is for Trouble!










Or Tired


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

U is for Unimpressed:


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Upsidedown


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

V for viewing,Maci when his stroller first arrived.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

W is for waterfall


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

X is for Xtra Large Ears....


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Yellow eyes!










I realise this is very similar to my first photo


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Z is for Zzzzzz


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2019)

A is for Adorable


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

B is for boxer with a ball


----------



## yasnay (Sep 20, 2013)

C for chewing


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2019)

D is for dozing


----------



## Cookielabrador (Sep 1, 2018)

E is for Enemies :Cat


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

F is for Ferret friends (checking out a suspicious lookong brush together)


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

G is for Goofy


----------



## Veba (Dec 18, 2017)

Hanging out with the Gruffalo (I just missed G!)


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

H is for happy


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Sorry i think i posted the wrong letter. Oops! I should have called that pic 'irresistable' 

Who can resist a happy little Tilly face


----------



## Cookielabrador (Sep 1, 2018)

J is for Joy


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2019)

K is for King of the Hill


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

L is for looking good


----------



## KLuna (Apr 8, 2019)

M is for muddy puddles


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2019)

N is for nose


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

O is for "Ooh! New goodies" :Woot


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2019)

P is for playtime


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Q is for quiet time


----------



## yasnay (Sep 20, 2013)

R is for river


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

S is for Shaking


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

T is for...Treats!


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

U is for upside down.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

V is for very young


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

W is for woodland bottom!


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2019)

X is for X-ray!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Y is for... Yellow , Sam and I raising money for the local Hospice who's colour is yellow


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Z is for Zoomies!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

A is for.... Art critic (Aboriginal art critic? )


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2019)

B is for brothers


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

B is for brittany with a ball


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Oh heck - i am too slow for this game!


----------



## KLuna (Apr 8, 2019)

C is for catch (or trying to anyway)


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

D is for Dashing through the snow


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

E is for ears...


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2019)

F is for feet on food


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

G is for "Glad to be out of the comfy collar";


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

H is for helping yourself...


----------



## Cookielabrador (Sep 1, 2018)

I is for Irresistible food


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2019)

J is for jumping


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

K is for kong


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

L is for Loki


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

L is for logs


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

M is for Maci


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2019)

N is for nighttime


----------



## Cookielabrador (Sep 1, 2018)

O is for Ocean


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

P is for Penny tree


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Q for







Queen of the castle


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

R is for raucous behaviour


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2019)

S is for swimming


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 412647
> R is for raucous behaviour


Whats that in the plant pot!!?


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

T is for







talkig


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

That would be Lokis chicken it is now a toy pot after he dug out all the mud.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

magpi said:


> Whats that in the plant pot!!?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

U is for under the sofa, she's too big now


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

V is for velocity and vitality


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

W is for wet stuff , let me out


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

PawsOnMe said:


> P is for Penny tree
> View attachment 412622


Wow that is amazing! 
My parents always told me money doesn't grow on trees. Seems they were wrong!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Xtra long legs!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Y is for yawn!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Z is for zoomies


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

A is for all agape to catch a treat


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

B is for Baby Belle


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

C is for Cavalier King Charles


----------



## Smalldogs (Sep 11, 2012)

D is for Digging


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

@magpi you had extremely cute puppies how could you ever get stressed in puppyhood you must have just melted when you looked at them!


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

E is for Eww, was that you, Honey


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

F is for Found it!


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

magpi said:


> View attachment 412710
> C is for Cavalier King Charles


That photo of Suzie was taken the other day, looking good in her old age! I'm sure she would be flattered at being took for a pup x


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

G is for "Gotta love me!"


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

H is for Honey;









I'm going to work now, so others can have a turn.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

magpi said:


> That photo of Suzie was taken the other day, looking good in her old age! I'm sure she would be flattered at being took for a pup x


She looks very young looking!


----------



## Eejay (Oct 26, 2017)

I is for "investigating":


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

J is for joy


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

K is for King


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

L is for lapdog


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

M is Motorcycles!


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

N is for napping zzz. Had my bubble bath, got my stuffed dog toy. I'm sorted zzz.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2019)

O is for open wide...


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

P is for Pug


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Q is for qualified (when she qualified for Crufts)


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2019)

R is for reflection


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

S is for snogs


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2019)

T is for terriers


----------



## KLuna (Apr 8, 2019)

U is for upside down


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

V is for very happy doing what she likes best....


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2019)

W is for wet


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

X is for Xmas time


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Y is for yippee!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Z is for zonked out!


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

A is amazing


----------



## Cookielabrador (Sep 1, 2018)

B is for Beautiful view


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

A is for adorable


----------



## Cookielabrador (Sep 1, 2018)

Oops sorry I skipped A


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

No way!!! I am way too slow for this! Honest - i do know my alphabet!

I can only join in with this at midnight when the forum is quiet (and @McKenzie isnt about!)


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

A is there @Cookielabrador . It was slowcoach here, scrolling though her photos that messed up:Banghead


----------



## Cookielabrador (Sep 1, 2018)

tabelmabel said:


> A is there @Cookielabrador . It was slowcoach here, scrolling though her photos that messed up:Banghead


No worries - I can hardly keep up with this thread either


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2019)

tabelmabel said:


> No way!!! I am way too slow for this! Honest - i do know my alphabet!
> 
> I can only join in with this at midnight when the forum is quiet (and @McKenzie isnt about!)


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious I'm always about :Blackalien


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

C is for collie (lots of them)


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

D is for down we go


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

E is for Easter egg hunt! (Featuring @Tillystar)


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

F is for frisbee....


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

G is for Gwylim and Grisha!


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

H is for Happy


----------



## KLuna (Apr 8, 2019)

I is for 'I see you have treats'


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

J is for jump


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

K is for kipping


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

L is for LONG tongue


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2019)

M is for Mleeeem


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

N is for Nosy


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2019)

Oh is for operation


----------



## KLuna (Apr 8, 2019)

P is for prettiest bitch winner!!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Q is for quite a handful even then


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

R is for rest...


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

S is for stream


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

T is for tripawed


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

U is for under whelmed with new baby bro.


----------



## Cookielabrador (Sep 1, 2018)

V is for Very comfy


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Cookielabrador said:


> V is for Very comfy
> View attachment 412938


Brilliant!


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

W is for weaving poles


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Twiggy said:


> W is for weaving poles
> View attachment 412940


Your action pictures are great.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2019)

X is for Xtra large


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Salt And Pepper said:


> X is for Xtra large
> View attachment 413001


Gorgeous


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2019)

Y is for young


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Z is for zipped up in my waterproof rain suit


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

McKenzie said:


> Y is for young
> 
> View attachment 413002


Wait! That's not a dog! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2019)

O2.0 said:


> Wait! That's not a dog! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


I was curious as to whether anyone would say anything


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

McKenzie said:


> I was curious as to whether anyone would say anything


Just seeing who is paying attention huh?


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2019)

O2.0 said:


> Just seeing who is paying attention huh?


Exactly - not many people it seems! Or maybe we're so desensitised to random things on this forum that no one blinks an eyelid at a lamb in the dog photo game!


----------



## Cookielabrador (Sep 1, 2018)

McKenzie said:


> Exactly - not many people it seems! Or maybe we're so desensitised to random things on this forum that no one blinks an eyelid at a lamb in the dog photo game!


 I must be blind, I honestly didn't notice that before O2.0 pointed it out - I vaguely remember thinking 'hmm that doesn't look like Mckenzie or Elliot' :Hilarious


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2019)

Cookielabrador said:


> I must be blind, I honestly didn't notice that before O2.0 pointed it out - I vaguely remember thinking 'hmm that doesn't look like Mckenzie or Elliot' :Hilarious


:Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

I honestly never noticed! I thought it was a dog with a lamb's coat on:Bag


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

A is for Amber


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

McKenzie said:


> Exactly - not many people it seems! Or maybe we're so desensitised to random things on this forum that no one blinks an eyelid at a lamb in the dog photo game!


A few years ago we were on Scarfell pike it was drizzly and foggy. I suddenly saw lily running past me down the mountain I started calling for her panicking. Turned around it wasn't her at all a baby goat.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2019)

B is for best Friends


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2019)

Boxer123 said:


> A few years ago we were on Scarfell pike it was drizzly and foggy. I suddenly saw lily running past me down the mountain I started calling for her panicking. Turned around it wasn't her at all a baby goat.


This made me laugh out loud!

C is for catching some rays


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

McKenzie said:


> This made me laugh out loud!
> 
> C is for catching some rays
> 
> View attachment 413035


She is cute as a button. It was definitely a Fenton moment.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> I was curious as to whether anyone would say anything


I though it was a Bedlington Terrier....LOL


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2019)

Twiggy said:


> I though it was a Bedlington Terrier....LOL


:Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious They do look a lot like lambs to be fair!


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

D is for Do Not Disturb


----------



## Cookielabrador (Sep 1, 2018)

E is for Energy!


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2019)

F is for flying


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

G is for "greetings strange dog"


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

H is for Hair


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

I is for It's ours


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

JoanneF said:


> H is for Hair
> View attachment 413047


That's not a dog either! :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

O2.0 said:


> That's not a dog either! :Hilarious:Hilarious


Hair of the dog?


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

JoanneF said:


> Hair of the dog?


I though it was a brilliant pic - made me laugh.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Twiggy said:


> I though it was a brilliant pic - made me laugh.


Thank you!


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

J is for Jaxon


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

K is for kooky!


----------



## KLuna (Apr 8, 2019)

L is for Luna


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2019)

M is for Mine!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

N is for not now hooman.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

O is Out with her Mum


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

P is for pile of sticks stuck to my behind


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Q is for Quest (Shimmer's sister)


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2019)

R is for ratbag


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

S is for snuggling


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

T is for Tree!


----------



## Cookielabrador (Sep 1, 2018)

Teddy-dog said:


> T is for Tree!
> 
> View attachment 413097


Is that a dog or a squirrel 

U is for unphotogenic


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Cookielabrador said:


> Is that a dog or a squirrel
> 
> U is for unphotogenic
> View attachment 413098


 we don't say the S word in this house! I think he's learning so he can chase them up trees....


----------



## KLuna (Apr 8, 2019)

V is for views


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

W is for weirdo


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

X is for Xtra special doggo


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Y is for yellow paddling pool


----------



## Crazyboxerdog (Jul 15, 2019)

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 412275
> B is for boxers


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Crazyboxerdog said:


> View attachment 413169


Oh that is a beautiful boxer face !


----------



## Cookielabrador (Sep 1, 2018)

A is for At the beach


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

B is for bite your face


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

C is for couch potato


----------



## Cookielabrador (Sep 1, 2018)

D is for Don't want to get out of bed


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

E is for Enjoying my Kong


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

F is for Forest walks


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

G is for genetics revision


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

H is for home


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

In the sea


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Jumping


----------



## Veba (Dec 18, 2017)

Knackered.


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

L for lake


----------



## Cookielabrador (Sep 1, 2018)

L is for Lazy days


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

M is for Mine!


----------



## Cookielabrador (Sep 1, 2018)

Silverpaw said:


> L for lake
> View attachment 413222


Oops! Sorry - cross posted!!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

M is for make my lunch women !


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

N is for New harness


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Sorry forgot to include photo in previous N post


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

O is for only little


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

P is for Proud


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Q is for Quite naughty!....


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

R is for rude girl :Jawdrop


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2019)

S is for stairs


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

T is for tongue...









I'm very much enjoying this thread.... Thanks @Cookielabrador


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

T is for Tilly and tongue and trees


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Aaaaaargh!!! @Squeeze !!!!!

If only you knew how long i have been waiting to get in with T for Tilly or an M for Murphy. . .

I really thought my luck was in this time but you pipped me at the post.:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Bag:Shifty:Shifty:Shifty:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh

It's too quick for me, this game


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

tabelmabel said:


> Aaaaaargh!!! @Squeeze !!!!!
> 
> If only you knew how long i have been waiting to get in with T for Tilly or an M for Murphy. . .
> 
> ...


Sorry ... It'll have to be a double T alphabet


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

That's right - can never have enough Ts


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

U is for upset that hooman bought Loki another squeaking toy


----------



## Cookielabrador (Sep 1, 2018)

V is for Very annoying puppy


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

W is W







aiting to get my picture on letter M


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Dont know what i have done to split the word 'waiting'!


----------



## OwnedByTerrierists (Sep 3, 2018)

X is for Xmas


----------



## Cookielabrador (Sep 1, 2018)

A is for Action!


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Hang on, @Cookielabrador - what happened to Y and Z??

Here am I, patiently waiting for M to come round again. Can we just miss a few out and jump straight to it?


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Y is for Yummy biscuits


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

tabelmabel said:


> Hang on, @Cookielabrador - what happened to Y and Z??
> 
> Here am I, patiently waiting for M to come round again. Can we just miss a few out and jump straight to it?


That did make me laugh.So funny:Joyful


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

ZZzzzzzzz on the grooming table

image hosting site


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

B is for bum (or if being polite backside)


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

C is for cuddles with my fox


----------



## Cookielabrador (Sep 1, 2018)

tabelmabel said:


> Hang on, @Cookielabrador - what happened to Y and Z??


Oops! You're completely right, I must be getting older


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

D is for Dinky Dog


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

E is for Early it's to early hooman.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

F is for fast asleep


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

G is for Great Fun


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

H is for.. . Hot tub (that Heffalump Samuels are most definitely NOT meant to be standing on!)


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

H is for Holiday


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

I is for intensive twig chewing!


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

J is for judge


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

K is for.... Kahn


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

Nearly at M @tabelmabel get ready with your picture!!!x


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

L is for Listening


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

M is for My Marvellous Mr Murphles


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Yeah!!!! We did it!

Thanks so much @karenmc !


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

O is for
Only us on the beach


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Can i be the alphabet police?

Yesterday it was @Cookielabrador - now @Bisbow has jumped straight to O!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

N is for Nose


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

tabelmabel said:


> Can i be the alphabet police?
> 
> Yesterday it was @Cookielabrador - now @Bisbow has jumped straight to O!


Very sorry, please forgive me
Can't get the brain in gear this morning, the rain must have got in


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

It's all right @Bisbow! I understand - mr murples is a hard act to follow


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

tabelmabel said:


> It's all right @Bisbow! I understand - mr murples is a hard act to follow


So is Chilli so they make a good pair


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

P is for Puppy Purdey


----------



## Cookielabrador (Sep 1, 2018)

Q is for Queen of fashion


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

R is for Rabbit..... Baby Dillon with his bunny


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

S







is for snow


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

T is for Tilly!


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Wow - 2 in one day! And i wasnt even waiting for T to come round! Very happy


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Happy Paws said:


> R is for Rabbit..... Baby Dillon with his bunny


Oh I've never seen a baby Dillon before so cute.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

tabelmabel said:


> Wow - 2 in one day! And i wasnt even waiting for T to come round! Very happy


You can rest now I bet you haven't slept for days.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

U is for up the stairs.


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

Your baby pic of Dillon is so cute @Happy Paws!!


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

tabelmabel said:


> T is for Tilly!
> View attachment 413596


She looks so proud. What a lovely photo


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> You can rest now I bet you haven't slept for days.




Very witty!! You have proper tickled my sense of humour with that one


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

V is for ... Vanquished (or Victory) Ronin is beaten up by a baby Samuel


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Tyton said:


> V is for ... Vanquished (or Victory) Ronin is beaten up by a baby Samuel
> View attachment 413610


Oh how cute


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

W is for wet


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

W is for washing machine...it goes round and round and round


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

X is for xtra dog harness


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2019)

Y is for yeeha!


----------



## Veba (Dec 18, 2017)

Zzzzz


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

A is for Amber on holiday in the South of France


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

B is for bluebells


----------



## Cookielabrador (Sep 1, 2018)

C is for Cookie!!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

D is for Daffodils and Amber


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

D is for downtime


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy paws beet me to it sorry


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

E is for excited I have a new brother !


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

F is for fed up with new bro ignore him he might go away


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

G is for grey face


----------



## Eejay (Oct 26, 2017)

H is for Hot Dog


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Bisbow said:


> Happy paws beet me to it sorry


That's the problem when your searching for a photo to follow the next letter


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Eejay said:


> View attachment 413675
> 
> 
> H is for Hot Dog


Now that's a view I recognise


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I is for inquisitive


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Charity said:


> I is for inquisitive
> 
> View attachment 413697


We need a love button.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> We need a love button.


I know, I absolutely love this photo, but wait....there's another one


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Charity said:


> I know, I absolutely love this photo, but wait....there's another one
> 
> View attachment 413698


Oh so puppy broody now.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

J is for joyous abandon


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

J is for joyous abandon


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Double Us are acceptable in the alphabet but double Js? Alphabet Police Spokeswoman here says "i don't think so!"


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Don't know why this has come up twice but I can't remove it
Can someone else do it please
I know that I am a complete idiot but there you go

SO SORRY


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

I was only teasing @Bisbow !! Im not really the alphabet police


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Charity said:


> I is for inquisitive
> 
> View attachment 413697


O. M. G. @Charity i can't cope with these pictures


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

I think that being such a twit I will just enjoy everyone elses lovely doggy pics from now on


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Bisbow said:


> I think that being such a twit I will just enjoy everyone elses lovely doggy pics from now on


No I love Chilli pics !


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Me too ,I love seeing Chilli, he knows how to strike a pose


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

K is for Kong


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Bisbow said:


> I think that being such a twit I will just enjoy everyone elses lovely doggy pics from now on


No way.... your pics are great.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks all


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Oh no @Bisbow i feel really bad now that you're going to be having nightmares tonight of a policewoman coming to take you away covered in alphabet spaghetti . . .

I dont think my humour translates at all well on this forum . . I have a very dry sense of humour and i do try to rein it in, but sometimes the forum needs livening up a bit i feel 

Keep the pics coming!

I think even @Cookielabrador took me too seriously when i pointed out her folly earlier - i had a cheek pulling her up as it is her thread!

Im really not that scary, folks:Troll:Blackalien:Finger:Wideyed


----------



## Cookielabrador (Sep 1, 2018)

tabelmabel said:


> Im really not that scary, folks:Troll:Blackalien:Finger:Wideyed


About that @tabelmabel :Bag ...... (I'm joking )

@Bisbow don't worry, I'm rubbish with computers, took me ages to figure out how to upload photos! Please keep posting pics of Chilli, we all love seeing photos!


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

@tabelmabel i get you 
It's sometimes difficult to get humour across on the Internet... The amount of people I manage to upset on social media...


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Thank goodness someone does @Squeeze!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

tabelmabel said:


> Thank goodness someone does @Squeeze!


Maybe we can get you the official alphabet police role like the moderators.

Seriously this game is hard everytime I post I'm humming the alphabet I have no idea what comes next.


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Ha ha @Boxer123 glad I'm not the only one... I, J, K... Next up L...!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Squeeze said:


> Ha ha @Boxer123 glad I'm not the only one... I, J, K... Next up L...!


I'm a teacher the alphabet is my bread and butter !


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

L is for : Little next to gorilla


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

@tabelmabel you make me smile so much I love reading your banter with @Boxer123 . Please don't change anything


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

tabelmabel said:


> Oh no @Bisbow i feel really bad now that you're going to be having nightmares tonight of a policewoman coming to take you away covered in alphabet spaghetti . . .
> 
> I dont think my humour translates at all well on this forum . . I have a very dry sense of humour and i do try to rein it in, but sometimes the forum needs livening up a bit i feel
> 
> ...


I do get your sense of humour, I think I share it
I did not take it badly, honest, and we could do with more humour at times
I have a foggy brain today, the weather is making my hip worse and I am not completely with it
Don't fret I am not upset by any means, it's all in fun


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

L is for... lucky dog!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Damnit my internet was being so slow I didn’t see the other post!


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

M is for mates


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

N is for
Nothing like a good belly rub


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

O is for obedience at times


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

P is for precious


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Q is for quest


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

R is for Ready!!


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Sarah H said:


> R is for Ready!!


Like a coiled spring!


----------



## Veba (Dec 18, 2017)

Sneaky!


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

T is for terrific Tilly again!!


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

U is for userper.

Murphs has snuck into Tills' bed! He just looks like a black rug!


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Sorry - pic is pants. Tbh that is a fair representation of how it actually looks. He never goes in her bed, this is very unusual


----------



## Cookielabrador (Sep 1, 2018)

tabelmabel said:


> He never goes in her bed, this is very unusual


Neither does Cookie! She has decided that the cold floor is a lot more comfortable than the dog bed we bought her  
At least the bed goes to a good cause


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

V is for very small. I can't believe Luna used to be this tiny!!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

W is for 'won't give you my toy, no'


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

X is for x box being watched by Loki


----------



## Cookielabrador (Sep 1, 2018)

Y is for Yellow tennis ball


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Z is for ZOOMIES!


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

A is for Alone on the beach


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Well. it would be if I do it right


----------



## KLuna (Apr 8, 2019)

B is for bum!!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

C is for Clarice do you still hear the lambs? (lily impersonation of Hannibal)


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 413794
> C is for Clarice do you still hear the lambs? (lily impersonation of Hannibal)


Brilliant! :Joyful


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 413794
> C is for Clarice do you still hear the lambs? (lily impersonation of Hannibal)


D for what else DAN


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

E is for large plastic Egg


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

F is for flying - well nearly


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

@Happy Paws. E is for egg.

It is not for Large plastic egg.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

tabelmabel said:


> @Happy Paws. E is for egg.
> 
> It is not for Large plastic egg.


Sorry but it's still an egg, that's why I put a capital E for Egg


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

G is for getting wet


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

H is for Horse and Loki


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 413800
> H is for Horse and Loki


Damnit I wanted to do a horse one!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Teddy-dog said:


> Damnit I wanted to do a horse one!


Sorry how about P for pony ?


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Happy Paws said:


> Sorry but it's still an egg, that's why I put a capital E for Egg


Ok. Can be allowed


----------



## Veba (Dec 18, 2017)

Incredible view.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Veba said:


> Incredible view.
> View attachment 413801


Breath taking view


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

magpi said:


> Breath taking view


No @magpi . That would be B.

@Veba is quite right. Incredible.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

You know I thought that when I read it back after I'd posted!!


----------



## Eejay (Oct 26, 2017)

J is for Jumping
(action shot so a bit blurred!)


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

J is for joined at the hip










Sorry you beat me to it


----------



## Cookielabrador (Sep 1, 2018)

K is for Keeping puppy busy


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

L is for learned to hold


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

M is for Murphy (again!)


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

N is for Nice seat


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

O is for out for a walk


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

P is for puppies


----------



## Veba (Dec 18, 2017)

Quick, we're nearly free!


----------



## Agandl (Sep 30, 2015)

Sorry - missed that we were on a new page


----------



## Agandl (Sep 30, 2015)

R for rewards


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2019)

S is for Sunday blues


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

T is for Tongue


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2019)

What a cutie 


O2.0 said:


> T is for Tongue


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

U is for Under a blanket


----------



## Cookielabrador (Sep 1, 2018)

V is for Very wet


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

W is for ... Werewolf


----------



## KLuna (Apr 8, 2019)

X is for Xtra proud


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Tyton said:


> W is for ... Werewolf
> View attachment 413870


Lovely picture


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Y is for yummy


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Z is for zonked out


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

A is for afternoon nap


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

B is for ball...


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Cooking in the sun


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

D is for dozy dog


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Ears are for licking










sorry picture is a bit blurred


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

F is for fish skin


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

G is for Gorgeous Girls


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

H is for Head in mouth


----------



## Cookielabrador (Sep 1, 2018)

I is for I'm half squirrel!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

J is for Juno!

Yay!!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

K is for Kick the ball hooman !


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

L is for limo service


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

M is for 'must I wear this thing'


----------



## KLuna (Apr 8, 2019)

N is for Nap time


----------



## Cookielabrador (Sep 1, 2018)

O is for Only ten weeks old


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2019)

P is for pretending to be a puppy


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Q is for Quarrel with my dog when I don't want to share my sandwich.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

R is for reward


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

S is for Spaniel


----------



## Agandl (Sep 30, 2015)

T is for Terrier - or even two terriers

And just by chance one is thirteen years old and one is twenty months


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Agandl said:


> View attachment 414097
> 
> 
> T is for Terrier - or even two terriers
> ...


Aren't they beautiful, I love terriers. So miss mine


----------



## Agandl (Sep 30, 2015)

Charity said:


> Aren't they beautiful, I love terriers. So miss mine


Awww thank you - they are George and - Alice is my 3rd JRTish

Sorry you lost yours


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

U is for up to no good


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

V is for Vacation in the South of France


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

W is for water...


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

X is for. .. XL (XXL?) Buddy in the snow


----------



## Cookielabrador (Sep 1, 2018)

Y is for Yippee!!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Z is for Zzzzzzz....


----------



## PFModerator (Jun 24, 2009)

Z is for Zaffira ( Reena's KC name )


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

A is for "Am I on Dog Chat?"


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

B is for Bouncing Boxer


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

C is for Chester and Chevy


----------



## Eejay (Oct 26, 2017)

D is for- Don't go in the lounge and leave me in the kitchen!

(NB No puppies were harmed during the making of this photo. Please don't ask why we have a hole in the wall between our kitchen and lounge- long story!!)


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Eejay said:


> View attachment 414243
> D is for- Don't go in the lounge and leave me in the kitchen!
> 
> (NB No puppies were harmed during the making of this photo. Please don't ask why we have a hole in the wall between our kitchen and lounge- long story!!)


We really need a love button.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

E is for energetic


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

F is for fun fun fun


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

G is for goofy


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Hide and seek!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I is for ice cream


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

I is for ice cream


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Too slow! Can't think of a J right now so shall just have to leave double ice cream!


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2019)

J is for Just loving the beach.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

tabelmabel said:


> P is for puppies
> View attachment 413835


aw I want one! They are adorable:Kiss


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2019)

K is for Kisses


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

L is for Let me have it


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Mum I'z here!


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

N is for narrowboat dog...


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Squeeze said:


> N is for narrowboat dog...
> View attachment 414292


That looks so relaxing


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

O is for Open Wide


----------



## Cookielabrador (Sep 1, 2018)

P is for Playing with the hose


----------



## KLuna (Apr 8, 2019)

Q is for Quick hide! Before another cushion goes bang!


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Charity said:


> That looks so relaxing


It is very relaxing... Until you get to a lock (which is the fun part!) we did about 50 locks last year in total...


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

KLuna said:


> Q is for Quick hide! Before another cushion goes bang!
> 
> View attachment 414299


Oh dear.


----------



## Veba (Dec 18, 2017)

Reilly


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

S is for smile








:Hilarious


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

T is for Terrierist!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

U is for urgent, need a wee


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

V is for very blustery day


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

V very blustery day


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

W is for weave:


----------



## Cookielabrador (Sep 1, 2018)

X is for Xtra long tongue
I can't believe this thread is still going!


----------



## KLuna (Apr 8, 2019)

Z is for zzzzzzzz


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

A is for A frame


----------



## kirstykins (Jan 23, 2018)

B is for all the biting... ouch


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

C is for Can't see me


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2019)

D is for double trouble


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

E is for excited to be on the field


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Checked in at exactly the right time - F is for flowers


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2019)

G is for good girl


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

H is for He ain't Heavy he's my brother


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I is for 'in a minute she's gonna throw it'


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2019)

J is for Jumping


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

K is for KILLER DOG!


----------



## Cookielabrador (Sep 1, 2018)

L is for Looking good


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

M is for maniac


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

N is for No Loki no more bity face tonight.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

O is for.. oops.. your letter exploded


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

P is for Puzzle


----------



## Veba (Dec 18, 2017)

Quite the poser


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

R is for river


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

S is for Snow


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

T is for Tiger


----------



## Eejay (Oct 26, 2017)

U is for Upside Down


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

lullabydream said:


> T is for Tiger
> View attachment 414470


That looks super cosy.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2019)

lullabydream said:


> T is for Tiger
> View attachment 414470


Awww that makes my heart happy, look at those eyes!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2019)

V is for Vendetta :Hilarious

Sorry for so many beach photos  it was such a lovely day and I took hundreds of photos. Those two are becoming thick as thieves!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

W is for water fun!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

X is for Xtra comfortable on the new sofa


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Y is for youngster


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

A is for adorable baby boxers


----------



## Cookielabrador (Sep 1, 2018)

@Boxer123 wheres Z gone? We need @tabelmabel the alphabet police  Seriously though, that photo is adorable 

B is for big jump


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Cookielabrador said:


> @Boxer123 wheres Z gone? We need @tabelmabel the alphabet police  Seriously though, that photo is adorable
> 
> B is for big jump
> View attachment 414534


Oh no ssh don't tell the alphabet police @tabelmabel she runs such a tight ship I will be on a 3 month ban


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

C is for Coke Cola bottle


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Happy Paws said:


> C is for Coke Cola bottle


So cute


----------



## Veba (Dec 18, 2017)

Don't even try to resist this face...


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> Oh no ssh don't tell the alphabet police @tabelmabel she runs such a tight ship I will be on a 3 month ban





Veba said:


> Don't


Seriously? I nip away for a few hours and rule after rule broken. Missing out letters. Forbidden.

After allowing happy paws to have E is for large plastic Egg, I thought it was clear to all that the letter selected must relate to the *noun *or at least the *object *of the sentence and yet, here we have Veba casually sneaking in with a contracted auxillary verb and hoping it wont be noticed.

Well, i resign. I really do. I think @Cookielabrador knew what would happen when she called this thread dog photo game, cleverly omitting any reference to the fact it was supposed to be an alphabet photo game and even more cleverly bailing out, obviously having realised to follow through a sequence 26 items long would be beyond many.

Murph and Tills are beyond disgusted, having waited hour after hour for their letters to come up. :Shifty:Shifty

As for me :Stop:Stop No more


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

tabelmabel said:


> Seriously? I nip away for a few hours and rule after rule broken. Missing out letters. Forbidden.
> 
> After allowing happy paws to have E is for large plastic Egg, I thought it was clear to all that the letter selected must relate to the *noun *or at least the *object *of the sentence and yet, here we have Veba casually sneaking in with a contracted auxillary verb and hoping it wont be noticed.
> 
> ...


We were hoping the alphabet police would be slightly more forgiving as the photo was of a baby Loki.

This game really has pushed the pet forum members to the very limits of their understanding of the alphabet.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

I find myself singing through it before I post. Just to make sure


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

magpi said:


> I find myself singing through it before I post. Just to make sure


Normally so do I I so fear the alphabet police it must be the heat.


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

E is for ecstatic


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

F is for flowerpot


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

G is for geocaching


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Maria_1986 said:


> G is for geocaching
> 
> View attachment 414571


H is for HOLD


----------



## Cookielabrador (Sep 1, 2018)

I is for In bed


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

J is for just been given a new soft blanket today, loves it


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

K is for killer dog


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

L is for ... Lion










You guys have no idea how many times I've waited patiently for 'L' so I can use this picture, only to miss it


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

It was worth the wait @Tyton


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Squeeze said:


> It was worth the wait @Tyton


Thanks - I have another one ready for the next time L rolls round.... I don't believe that Lowchen are proper lion dogs, has to be TMs any day


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

M is for Mini Me


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

N is for nom nom


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

O is for Our Lover Boy!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

P is for paws


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Q is for Quick Gwylim come and see what I've found!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

R is for rough and tumble


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Happy Paws said:


> R is for rough and tumble


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

T is for Tremor


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

We have missed out S. @tabelmabel will be out on alphabet police duties!! I have one. S is for squeezing onto the same seat!!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

karenmc said:


> We have missed out S. @tabelmabel will be out on alphabet police duties!! I have one. S is for squeezing onto the same seat!!
> View attachment 414797


Good catch !


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

U is united security services. No one can get in no one is allowed to go out.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

karenmc said:


> We have missed out S. @tabelmabel will be out on alphabet police duties!! I have one. S is for squeezing onto the same seat!!
> View attachment 414797


Oh dear; the heat must be getting to me....LOL


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

V is for.. . Vaulting horse









(he didn't quite get the hang of going on top of the 'horse', but loved the mini trampoline, and even crawled inside the pipe to escape his scary collie cousins too


----------



## Agandl (Sep 30, 2015)

Tyton said:


> L is for ... Lion
> 
> View attachment 414678
> 
> ...


A stunning picture! No wonder you were desperate to share it here - love it


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

I think we got away with it @Twiggy your lovely picture will have distracted her!! lolx


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

W is for Which way are we going?


----------



## KLuna (Apr 8, 2019)

X is for X-ray vision


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

A is for Another picture of Amber


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

B is for BOXES are fun


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

C is for Catch me if you can.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Where was Y and Z???????????????????????


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Magyarmum said:


> Where was Y and Z???????????????????????


 Sorry.... I had a bad day and wasn't thinking properly


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Sorry.... I had a bad day and wasn't thinking properly


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Magyarmum said:


>


Thank You...


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

D is for dopey dog


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

E is for Exciting game


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

F is for faffing about


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 414800
> U is united security services. No one can get in no one is allowed to go out.


Remember Hale and Pace - they did a couple of bouncers (not quite boxers but you get the gist I'm sure)lol


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Gee it's hot outside - maybe a cool mat, a cooling coat and a fan will help mmmmmmm bliss - thanks mum


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

H is for .. Hoover










Excuse the fluffy floor, but I can't wrestle the hoover away from Sam to clean up!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

DanWalkersmum said:


> Remember Hale and Pace - they did a couple of bouncers (not quite boxers but you get the gist I'm sure)lol


I had to google that. They are great security guards until it's bed time at 8.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

I'm just so O>L>D! Bet they'd lick a burglar ingto submission too! Love the boxers!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> I had to google that. They are great security guards until it's bed time at 8.


I think Sox and Loki are more Max and Paddy when it comes to security guards...


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

lol Phoenix nights - love it! You're so right!


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

KLuna said:


> X is for X-ray vision
> 
> View attachment 414870


That's a scary photo, never seen green glowing eyes before in a pic


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

DanWalkersmum said:


> I'm just so O>L>D! Bet they'd lick a burglar ingto submission too! Love the boxers!


It depends on whether or not they were stealing my stuff or their toys and treats.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I is for ice


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

J-Just a baby...Belle


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 414979
> I is for ice


ice? good pic


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

DanWalkersmum said:


> ice? good pic


We were in Scotland and it was a beach the waves were ice in certain places.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 414998
> 
> 
> We were in Scotland and it was a beach the waves were ice in certain places.


Ah I see, never actiually seen sea ice before (living in the middle of the country and a couple of hours to the nearest coast!)


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Just a minute I'll come after the footballs finished (he really was watching football on telly) Sorry Margy posted and only just noticed you got inbetween.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

DanWalkersmum said:


> Ah I see, never actiually seen sea ice before (living in the middle of the country and a couple of hours to the nearest coast!)


No neither had we I'm desperate to visit Scotland again next year it's so beautiful but 10 hours in the car with boxers !


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Got confused think it's K sorry if I'm wrong

K is for Kipping on the sofa


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

L is for llama


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

M - Meg and me winning Class B way back in 1983.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Twiggy said:


> View attachment 415071
> M - Meg and me winning Class B way back in 1983.


(Perhaps it would be better in The Oldies Thread).......LOL


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

N is for No I'm not going anywherepicture upload sites


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Twiggy said:


> (Perhaps it would be better in The Oldies Thread).......LOL


No that's a lovely picture thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Omnomnom


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

P is for please sir can I have more?


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

S is for Schnauzer detective squad at work!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

T is for tickle time


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Magyarmum said:


> S is for Schnauzer detective squad at work!
> 
> View attachment 415110


I'm going to have to report you to the alphabet police @tabelmabel no q although your boys are lovely you might be let off with a warning


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Boxer123 said:


> I'm going to have to report you to the alphabet police @tabelmabel no q although your boys are lovely you might be let off with a warning


And there was I ticking off Happy Paws2 for leaving out Y and Z!

Sorry teacher, promise I won't do it again!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

U is for unconditional love


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Twiggy said:


> View attachment 415071
> M - Meg and me winning Class B way back in 1983.


Brilliant photo, love the 80's styles, remember them well!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

V is for Very cute........ Dillon on the right with 2 of his brothers at 4 weeeks old


----------



## Cookielabrador (Sep 1, 2018)

W is for Water


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Y is Yeti


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Sorry I missed X and put Y on.:Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Shhh think you got away with it.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

margy said:


> Shhh think you got away with it.


Someone will notice they always do


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Z is for zero tolerance get my dinner women


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

A is for (Plymouth) Argyle


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

B is for Bog off pupper !


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

C is for Cute puppy................Dillon at 7 1/2 weeks just arrived home


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

D is for 'don't you dare....its mine'


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

E is for. .. Elephant hunter
(disclaimer, I don't approve of Trophy hunting, but elephant did go on to live for several more happy years of being loved and played with)


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

F is for From this to



to this in 6 weeks


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Such lovely pics on this thread.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Boxer123 said:


> Such lovely pics on this thread.


Yes... it's a lovely thread.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

G is for getting some shut eye


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

H is for handsome


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I is for I'm not coming out


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Charity said:


> I is for I'm not coming out
> 
> View attachment 415447


Ha ha that is a typical Loki move.


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

J is for jumping Jax


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

K is for Kin... A Sister the black on the left, Dillon, then 2 Brothers


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

L is for... Lion (again)


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

M is for Moody Boxer life not going as it should.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

N is for 'not a clue what you're on about Mother''


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

O is for... Oh Mom what have you done to my hair. Amber not looking happy when I was bored and was playing with her hair.


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

P is for puppy dog eyes


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Q is for quiet for the first time all day.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

R is for Running in the snow


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

S is for smiley dog


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Charity said:


> S is for smiley dog
> 
> View attachment 415647


What a beautiful shiny coat!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

margy said:


> What a beautiful shiny coat!


Thank you


----------



## KLuna (Apr 8, 2019)

T is for There is someone sleeping in my bed


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

U is for Upside down
free online image hosting


----------



## FluffyDogOwner (Sep 6, 2019)

V is for VERY cute


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Ooh, somehow missed this thread too xD

W is for wet (this is huge for Cad)


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

X is for I have't got a clue


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Y is for Y are you in my chair
closest arvest bank to me


----------



## Cookielabrador (Sep 1, 2018)

Z is for Zzzzz








Can't believe this threads still going! Lovely pics everyone


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

A is for Angelic


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 415853
> A is for Angelic


he sure does look it in this pic!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

DanWalkersmum said:


> he sure does look it in this pic!


He has his moments.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

B is for Big mouth


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

C is for cuddle up


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Dead dog (obviously not really lol)


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

E is for end of the trail


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

F is for . .. Framed


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2019)

G is for Grin


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

H is for. . Halloween


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

i is for-







in the garden


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

J is for Just friends


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

K is for Kipping on a Sunday


----------



## Cookie393 (Apr 9, 2019)

L is for lounging


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

M is for Merry Christmas


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

N is for not another photo - we're supposed to be walking come on mum! I know you've put me in this halloween costume and I look cute - but really?


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2019)

O is for oh yum it's Kong time


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

P is for playground, posing puppies in a playground


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Tyton said:


> P is for playground, posing puppies in a playground
> View attachment 415991


Lovely pic, natural posers  lol


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

N is for "now, how do they expect me to get through there"










Ooops, senior moment, forgot to move on a page


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

O is for Oh please throw it for me.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Awww just catching up - so many ace pics everyone!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Q is for Quiet time


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

R is for Rabid dogs


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

S is for sitting pretty


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

T is for Teddy Bear


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I apologise if I've been taking over this thread with pictures of Dillon, but it's given me the courage to go though our photos of him which up to now has been very hard, looking at them has made me feel just how lucky we were to have such a lovely boy and our golden girl Amber.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I apologise if I've been taking over this thread with pictures of Dillon, but it's given me the courage to go though our photos of him which up to now has been very hard, looking at them has made me feel just how lucky we were to have such a lovely boy and our golden girl Amber.


No it's been lovely seeing him and Amber. It's good to keep their memories alive.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Boxer123 said:


> No it's been lovely seeing him and Amber. It's good to keep their memories alive.


Thank You....


----------



## Cookie393 (Apr 9, 2019)

U is for Undercover


----------



## Cookielabrador (Sep 1, 2018)

V is for Very small


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

W is for weirdo


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I apologise if I've been taking over this thread with pictures of Dillon, but it's given me the courage to go though our photos of him which up to now has been very hard, looking at them has made me feel just how lucky we were to have such a lovely boy and our golden girl Amber.


Don't apologise @Happy Paws2 ... it's lovely to see your photos and nice to know something so simple can help...


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

Xenomorph


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Young dogs (Barley and Tremor)


----------



## KLuna (Apr 8, 2019)

Z is for zzzzzz


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

A is for agile


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

B is for Beautiful


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Z is for Zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Cookie393 (Apr 9, 2019)

@Beth78 great photo, but just wanted to let you know that your phone number is very visible on her tag. You may want to edit it


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

C for Come out from behind that bush - there's a camera!!


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

Ooh gosh thanks for letting me know 


Cookie393 said:


> @Beth78 great photo, but just wanted to let you know that your phone number is very visible on her tag. You may want to edit it


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I apologise if I've been taking over this thread with pictures of Dillon, but it's given me the courage to go though our photos of him which up to now has been very hard, looking at them has made me feel just how lucky we were to have such a lovely boy and our golden girl Amber.


You have some really lovely photos - thanks for sharing them for us all to enjoy, so glad it helps you too.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

D is for double trouble


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

E is for entrance or exit?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

F is for friendship


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

G is for .. Guard dog
Sam was taking his responsibility as site security very seriously, there was a chicken about to invade the building site, so he got up here to glare at it


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

H is for Having fun with Daddy


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Magyarmum said:


> D is for double trouble
> 
> View attachment 416129


they look as if they're joined at the hip


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

I for In the post this morning - aquafleece and a new tuggy thing. Ready for winter now:Smuggrin


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

DanWalkersmum said:


> I for In the post this morning - aquafleece and a new tuggy thing. Ready for winter now:Smuggrin
> 
> View attachment 416204


Looks very smart and cosy too


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

margy said:


> Looks very smart and cosy too


Thank you, it should keep him warm and dry this winter, when I can get it on!! Only problem is when I took it off he tried to take it to his den behind the sofa - not happening - cost me too much for him to rag


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

J is for Joy, playing in the snow


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

K is for kicking back.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

L is for Looking at my mum


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

M is for Mum's "special" boy


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

N is for nutcase


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

O is for On the Peddars Way, Norfolk this afternoon:


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

P is for.. . Purple Heather


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2019)

Q is for quick come and play with me mum!


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

R - Ready for a visit to the grooming parlour mum....


----------



## Cookie393 (Apr 9, 2019)

S is for Sharing is caring


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

T is for... Twins


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2019)

U is for unleash the seal in me!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

V is for Very Norty (as always)


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

W Where did that bird go?


----------



## Agandl (Sep 30, 2015)

X is for Xmas and Alice is all prepared!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Y is for 'yes, I'm listening'


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Z is for zonked out!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

A is for agility class


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

B is for bubbles


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

C is for Can't see any trains...Dillon always looked over the railway bridge as he saw a train once.


----------



## Cookie393 (Apr 9, 2019)

D is for Daffodils


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

E is for Elephant


----------



## Cookielabrador (Sep 1, 2018)

F is for Fun at the Beach


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

G is for Gate... Dillon watching the cows in a field up the road from us


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

H is for having a snooze


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Charity said:


> H is for having a snooze
> 
> View attachment 416489


 Bless Him... It really looks like he's in a deep sleep.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Bless Him... It really looks like he's in a deep sleep.


He's a she


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Charity said:


> He's a she


sorry


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

I is for Itchy spot


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Just Chillin'


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

H is for How many toys is to many, Amber decided to get all her toys out


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I is for Inky black


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

J is for Just resting my eyes.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

K is for Knockout round


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

L is for loopy


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

M is for miffed about the bedtime spoon with Loki


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Aww lovely when they snuggle up. Although Sox doesn't seem impressed!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

margy said:


> Aww lovely when they snuggle up. Although Sox doesn't seem impressed!


He loves him really I think.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

N is for Nap
temporarily upload pics


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

O is for open the gate please so we can go walkies.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

P is for practising fly catching...and failing


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Q is for quick - and yes Shimmy was very quick on Sunday:


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

R is for Rolling


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Sun bathing


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

T is for telly watcher


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

U is for Under a chair


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

V







is for very good meerkat impression!


----------



## Cookielabrador (Sep 1, 2018)

W is for Weird looking lion


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

X is for eXtra minging...


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

Y is for YAWN


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

z is for.......... zzzzzzz


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Squeeze said:


> X is for eXtra minging...
> View attachment 417009


Could have also been Y for Yuck!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

A is for anti-social - something I said?


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

B is for beautiful little person (inside and out):


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

C is for a Chicken, not a dog...


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Beth78 said:


> C is for a Chicken, not a dog...
> View attachment 417038


Nice change though!


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

D is for Drenched :Hilarious


----------



## Cookielabrador (Sep 1, 2018)

E is for Energetic


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

Cookielabrador said:


> E is for Energetic
> View attachment 417041


This is a beautiful picture.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

F is for Fancy a doughnut


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

margy said:


> Could have also been Y for Yuck!


Yes...! Or G for gross...? :Hilarious


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

H is for Happiness is playing with a plant pot


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I is for I am not amused.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

J is for just a baby


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

K is for Kong


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

L is for little and large.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

M is for monkey (his favourite toy at the time this was taken)


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

N is for napping


----------



## Cookielabrador (Sep 1, 2018)

O is for On a hedge


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

P is for playing


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Q is for query


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Relaxing


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

S is for Sheep Dog


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

T is for taking Dad for a walk


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

U is for upside down


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

V is for very happy


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

w is for ....walkies


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

X......?????


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Y is for Y is everything white


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Z again zzzzzzz sorry not much imagination involved here!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

A is for adorable baby boxer with his toy.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

B is for Beautiful boy.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

C is for curled up tight.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

D is for Direwolf (Ronin wearing his GoT bandana)


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

E is for enjoying life


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

F is for Fan... Dillon trying to keep cool in last years heat wave.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

G is for... Gotta love that face


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

H is for high up!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I is for

Is that a bloody dog in my living room


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

J is for Just sitting on the sofa....


----------



## Cookielabrador (Sep 1, 2018)

K is for Killer dog :Bag

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I love this thread, so many lovely dogs.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

L is for lap dog


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

M is for moody


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

N is for No I'm not coming inlincoln repeater location


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

O is for Oh no not the bl****dy raincoat I'd rather get wet thanks....


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

DanWalkersmum said:


> O is for Oh no not the bl****dy raincoat I'd rather get wet thanks....
> View attachment 417815


Love this one


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Charity said:


> Love this one


Have had to bin it lol! He creates too much fuss like a bucking bronco, so I caved in and removed it. Going to try the fleece fort he next unavoidable wet outing, have heard great things so need to put it to the test. He's started to behave like a nutter when he sees long, wet grass and frequently comes back from walks looking like some kind of bog monster with twigs and seeds all over him, takes ages to dry and comb. And I wanted a pretty little fluffy dog - he's a muck magnet! epressed (good job he's cute)


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

DanWalkersmum said:


> O is for Oh no not the bl****dy raincoat I'd rather get wet thanks....
> View attachment 417815


Bless Him.... that face says it all


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

P is for pooch


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

DanWalkersmum said:


> O is for Oh no not the bl****dy raincoat I'd rather get wet thanks....
> View attachment 417815


 Not amused


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Q is for Quiet please dog asleep with dummy


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

R is for.. rest and relaxation


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

S is for SULKING (cos not allowed to scrounge in the kitchen while roast is being cooked!)


----------



## Cookielabrador (Sep 1, 2018)

T is for Tired


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

T is for tongue and teeth


----------



## Nigelk (Sep 11, 2019)

U is for unimpressed looks they only had two bags of food left in the shop today


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

W is for Waaa heeey long wet grass with seeds! Lovely.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

X is for X-large puppy, Dillon at 12 weeks


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Y is for Y has Mommy done this to me?


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

Zonked!


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

A is for ALPACAS


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

B is for Breakfast


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

C is for Cheeky


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

D is for Darling your in my place


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

E is for ears!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

F is for Flippin' pig won't stop oinking!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

G is for Gwylim in the shopping mall!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

H is for Hairy dog


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

I is for... I'm missing my Suzie


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

margy said:


> I is for... I'm missing my Suzie
> View attachment 419072


 Hope you're both doing ok.
Xx


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Thankyou it's hard but Belle is keeping us going and if it's ok I will still post photos of Suzie. She was so pretty.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

margy said:


> Thankyou it's hard but Belle is keeping us going and if it's ok I will still post photos of Suzie. She was so pretty.


I don't think anyone would mind if you posted a million pictures!! She was such a sweet girl


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

margy said:


> Thankyou it's hard but Belle is keeping us going and if it's ok I will still post photos of Suzie. She was so pretty.


Post as many pics as you like. She was gorgeous.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

margy said:


> Thankyou it's hard but Belle is keeping us going and if it's ok I will still post photos of Suzie. She was so pretty.


She really was a pretty girl. You have posted some lovely pics, thank you for sharing. Take care


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

J is for Just posing.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

K is for kicking back


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

L - Looking into the distance.....


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

M is for Mouse hunt.


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

N is for Num nums


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

margy said:


> Thankyou it's hard but Belle is keeping us going and* if it's ok I will still post photos of Suzie. *She was so pretty.


That's what I've been doing posting pictures of Dillon and a few of Amber.
After losing Dillon I found it hard looking at all the pictures we have of him, it was to upsetting, but since this thread has started I been able to go though his pictures and it's help so much.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

O is for Orange cool mat.....


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Happy Paws2 said:


> That's what I've been doing posting pictures of Dillon and a few of Amber.
> After losing Dillon I found it hard looking at all the pictures we have of him, it was to upsetting, but since this thread has started I been able to go though his pictures and it's help so much.


I like that posting pictures of the dogs you have lost is helping you to cope with the grief you must both be feeling. Thank you both for sharing precious memories x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

P is for pleeeease throw the ball


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

P is for Playing in the snow


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Q is for Quite disgusting showing your bottom for all the world to see!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

R is for RSPCA advert get the pen and take the number down Loki


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

S is for a stream to pose by


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

T is for top of the hill at last.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

U is for Urgent! Must have lunch...sending telepathic message?


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

W is for White on white


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

V is for Very handsome boy


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

W is for What on earth is that!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

X is for 'xcuse me, am I disturbing you?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Y is for yelling at big brother who is doing his best to ignore you.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Z is for Zzzzzzz puppy with his Meerkat


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

A is for.. A sunny day in the garden


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

B before the grooming parlour










and after - so tiring - two hours of pampering!


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Aww so cute, bless


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

C is for Completely exhausted


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

D is for Dillon 

upload img


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

Happy Paws2 said:


> D is for Dillon
> 
> upload img


What breed(s) was Dillon?
Gorgeous!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Beth78 said:


> What breed(s) was Dillon?
> Gorgeous!


Thank you. My beautiful boy was a Briard, a french flock guardian.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

E is for ever so lazy this afternoon


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

F is for flying


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

G is for ..going walkies?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

H is for Happy Birthday, Dillon on his 5th birthday
https://falloutfacts.com/fallout-3-or-new-vegas-which-is-better


----------



## Cookielabrador (Sep 1, 2018)

I is for Idiot


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

J is for just letting it all hang out.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

K is for King Kong..Amber with her Chimp, I know KK wasn't a chimp but it's near enough


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

L is for love this pig. She used to hate it when she was little and would bark at it but now she can't get enough of it.


----------



## Cookielabrador (Sep 1, 2018)

M is for Mega stick


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

N is for Nooka


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

O - On a bench watching the birds


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

P is for Posing in the snow

Dillon


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

q is for qualification (loosely) good citizen award


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

R is for relaxing...


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

S is for sandy...
(Sorry I've done two in a row )


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

T is for ... Trio of newfies


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Upset because no one wants to play with her


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

@Charity - Pack your bags and come live here...! I'll play all day everyday...!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Squeeze said:


> @Charity - Pack your bags and come live here...! I'll play all day everyday...!


She would love that


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

V is for Vicious beast.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

W is for White and green!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

XYZ?????


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

A is for Amber


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Time to bring this thread back, but I've had a new Lap Top and OH is having trouble crossing my photos over.:Banghead


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

B is for boxers behaving badly.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

C is for Carrying half a tree this morning on our walk


----------



## Cookielabrador (Sep 1, 2018)

Ooh I forgot about this thread 
D is for Dog-tired


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

E is for empty beach


----------



## Darkangelwitch (Mar 16, 2016)

F is for (play) fight with big sis


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

G is for Garden by the sea.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

H is for Happy.. Dillon trying to crack a plastic egg


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I is for 'I know I look as if butter wouldn't melt but I'm being very naughty today'


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

J is for Jack russell terrier!


----------

